# Internet veikala atbalsts >  Tevalo pasūtījums

## Mairis

Cik dienas jāgaida prece no tevalo???

----------


## Vinchi

Tas ir atkarīgs vai prece ir Tevalo noliktavā vai arī ir jāpasūta.

Ja prece ir noliktavā tad kurjers to piegādā 1-2 dienu laikā. (Ja norāda piegādi līdz birojam, tad privātpersonām ir nepieciešama priekšapmaksa, jo DPD kurjers naudu neņem pretī)

Ja prece ir no ELFA katalogā tad būs jāgaida 4 dienas līdz tā atnāk līdz Rīgai un tad 1-2 dienas ja ir norādīta piegāde ar kurjeru.

Precēm no Velleman kataloga piegāde ir divas nedēļas.

----------


## Mairis

Nu tad labāk jāsūta argusā, ZB tā priekšapmaksas sistēma!

----------

